# General > Sport >  Scottish Tarmac Championship Round 2

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Scottish Tarmac Championship Round 2*


The second round of the Scottish Championship was held at Ingliston Fairground on the 27th April.   The event consists of 42 stage miles over 8 stages with the surface being all tarmac; the weather on the Saturday was cold but sunny.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

